# [solved] wlan  - no ip

## michi-monster

Hello, 

i have configuried the wlan. But i dont get an ip. Network with LAN is ok.  i have recherched to many informations. I dont find an error. Please help.

```

#less /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

usage: wpa_passphrase <ssid> [passphrase]

If passphrase is left out, it will be read from stdin

# Allow users in the 'wheel' group to control wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

# Make this file writable for wpa_gui / wpa_cli

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="SysNummer800"

        #psk="/etc/init.d/apache2start"

        psk=79eeb4639e68a5f33d9a467a1035b9fa9f1167731a8f68e4778b7d4876e53ecb

}

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-misc/dhcpcd-6.11.3::gentoo

 * checking 19 files for package collisions

>>> Merging net-misc/dhcpcd-6.11.3 to /

--- /lib64/

>>> /lib64/dhcpcd/

>>> /lib64/dhcpcd/dev/

>>> /lib64/dhcpcd/dev/udev.so

--- /etc/

--- /etc/init.d/

>>> /etc/init.d/dhcpcd

>>> /etc/dhcpcd.conf

--- /var/

--- /var/lib/

>>> /var/lib/dhcpcd/

--- /lib/

--- /lib/dhcpcd/

>>> /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/

>>> /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/20-resolv.conf

>>> /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/50-yp.conf

>>> /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/01-test

>>> /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/50-ntp.conf

>>> /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/02-dump

>>> /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/30-hostname

>>> /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks

--- /sbin/

>>> /sbin/dhcpcd

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/dhcpcd-6.11.3/

>>> /usr/share/doc/dhcpcd-6.11.3/README.bz2

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man5/

>>> /usr/share/man/man5/dhcpcd.conf.5.bz2

--- /usr/share/man/man8/

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/dhcpcd-run-hooks.8.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/dhcpcd.8.bz2

>>> /usr/share/dhcpcd/

>>> /usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks/

>>> /usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks/10-wpa_supplicant

>>> /usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks/29-lookup-hostname

>>> /usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks/15-timezone

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/systemd/

--- /usr/lib/systemd/system/

>>> /usr/lib/systemd/system/dhcpcd.service

 * 

 * dhcpcd has zeroconf support active by default.

 * This means it will always obtain an IP address even if no

 * DHCP server can be contacted, which will break any existing

 * failover support you may have configured in your net configuration.

 * This behaviour can be controlled with the noipv4ll configuration

 * file option or the -L command line switch.

 * See the dhcpcd and dhcpcd.conf man pages for more details.

 * 

 * Dhcpcd has duid enabled by default, and this may cause issues

 * with some dhcp servers. For more information, see

 * https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=477356

 * 

 * If you activate the lookup-hostname hook to look up your hostname

 * using the dns, you need to install net-dns/bind-tools.

>>> net-misc/dhcpcd-6.11.3 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Recording net-misc/dhcpcd in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package net-misc/dhcpcd-6.11.3:

 * 

 * If you activate the lookup-hostname hook to look up your hostname

 * using the dns, you need to install net-dns/bind-tools.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

sysvorOrt michi # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

 * WARNING: dhcpcd is already stopped

sysvorOrt michi # killall wpa_supplicant

sysvorOrt michi # dhcpcd -dB

dhcpcd-6.11.3 starting

dev: loaded udev

enp4s0: disabling kernel IPv6 RA support

bond0: disabling kernel IPv6 RA support

wlp2s0: disabling kernel IPv6 RA support

enp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

enp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' CARRIER

bond0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

bond0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

wlp2s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

wlp2s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

DUID 00:01:00:01:20:b1:dd:43:70:8b:cd:a4:7a:93

enp4s0: IAID cd:a4:7a:93

enp4s0: delaying IPv6 router solicitation for 0.1 seconds

enp4s0: delaying IPv4 for 1.0 seconds

bond0: waiting for carrier

wlp2s0: waiting for carrier

enp4s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

enp4s0: sending Router Solicitation

enp4s0: Router Advertisement from fe80::ca0e:14ff:fe95:8cef

enp4s0: adding address 2a02:8108:1bf:c6f8:5843:8811:bb98:cfa3/64

enp4s0: pltime 2006 seconds, vltime 4706 seconds

enp4s0: adding route to 2a02:8108:1bf:c6f8::/64

enp4s0: adding default route via fe80::ca0e:14ff:fe95:8cef

enp4s0: waiting for Router Advertisement DAD to complete

enp4s0: requesting DHCPv6 information

enp4s0: delaying INFORM6 (xid 0xe4c1d4), next in 0.8 seconds

enp4s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

enp4s0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xc9175f0f), next in 3.4 seconds

enp4s0: broadcasting INFORM6 (xid 0xe4c1d4), next in 1.0 seconds

enp4s0: REPLY6 received from fe80::ca0e:14ff:fe95:8cef

enp4s0: refresh in 86400 seconds

enp4s0: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-enp4s0.lease6'

enp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' INFORM6

enp4s0: offered 192.168.178.23 from 192.168.178.1

enp4s0: sending REQUEST (xid 0xc9175f0f), next in 3.6 seconds

enp4s0: acknowledged 192.168.178.23 from 192.168.178.1

enp4s0: probing address 192.168.178.23/24

enp4s0: probing for 192.168.178.23

enp4s0: ARP probing 192.168.178.23 (1 of 3), next in 1.7 seconds

enp4s0: Router Advertisement DAD completed

enp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' ROUTERADVERT

enp4s0: ARP probing 192.168.178.23 (2 of 3), next in 1.1 seconds

enp4s0: ARP probing 192.168.178.23 (3 of 3), next in 2.0 seconds

enp4s0: DAD completed for 192.168.178.23

enp4s0: leased 192.168.178.23 for 864000 seconds

enp4s0: renew in 432000 seconds, rebind in 756000 seconds

enp4s0: writing lease `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-enp4s0.lease'

enp4s0: adding IP address 192.168.178.23/24 broadcast 192.168.178.255

enp4s0: adding route to 192.168.178.0/24

enp4s0: adding default route via 192.168.178.1

enp4s0: ARP announcing 192.168.178.23 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

enp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' BOUND

enp4s0: ARP announcing 192.168.178.23 (2 of 2)

^Creceived SIGINT, stopping

wlp2s0: removing interface

wlp2s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' STOPPED

bond0: removing interface

bond0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' STOPPED

enp4s0: removing interface

enp4s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' STOPPED

dev: unloaded udev

dhcpcd exited

sysvorOrt michi # iw list

Wiphy phy0

   max # scan SSIDs: 4

   max scan IEs length: 2257 bytes

   RTS threshold: 2347

   Retry short limit: 7

   Retry long limit: 4

   Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

   Device supports RSN-IBSS.

   Supported Ciphers:

      * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

      * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

      * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

      * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

      * 00-0f-ac:10

      * GCMP (00-0f-ac:8)

      * 00-0f-ac:9

      * CMAC (00-0f-ac:6)

      * 00-0f-ac:13

      * 00-0f-ac:11

      * 00-0f-ac:12

   Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

   Supported interface modes:

       * IBSS

       * managed

       * AP

       * AP/VLAN

       * monitor

       * mesh point

       * P2P-client

       * P2P-GO

   Band 1:

      Capabilities: 0x1862

         HT20/HT40

         Static SM Power Save

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

      Bitrates (non-HT):

         * 1.0 Mbps

         * 2.0 Mbps

         * 5.5 Mbps

         * 11.0 Mbps

         * 6.0 Mbps

         * 9.0 Mbps

         * 12.0 Mbps

         * 18.0 Mbps

         * 24.0 Mbps

         * 36.0 Mbps

         * 48.0 Mbps

         * 54.0 Mbps

      Frequencies:

         * 2412 MHz [1] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2417 MHz [2] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2422 MHz [3] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2427 MHz [4] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2432 MHz [5] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2437 MHz [6] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2442 MHz [7] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2447 MHz [8] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2452 MHz [9] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2457 MHz [10] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2462 MHz [11] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2467 MHz [12] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2472 MHz [13] (20.0 dBm)

   

sysvorOrt michi # ifconfig

bond0: flags=5123<UP,BROADCAST,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether fe:d7:63:47:dd:66  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.22  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:c6f8:728b:cdff:fea4:7a93  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::728b:cdff:fea4:7a93  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:c6f8:5843:8811:bb98:cfa3  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 70:8b:cd:a4:7a:93  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4653  bytes 3514410 (3.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 8  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4025  bytes 416149 (406.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether e4:be:ed:1f:7c:f9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2943  bytes 1832116 (1.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2875  bytes 685835 (669.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sysvorOrt michi # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd start

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...                                              [ ok ]

sysvorOrt michi # rc-config list | grep 'wpa_supplicant\|dhcpcd\|net.'

  dhcpcd

  net-online

  net.enp4s0                default

  net.lo

  netmount

  wpa_supplicant            default

sysvorOrt michi # rc-update add dhcpcd

 * service dhcpcd added to runlevel default

sysvorOrt michi # 

```

----------

## charles17

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sysvorOrt michi # rc-config list | grep 'wpa_supplicant\|dhcpcd\|net.'
> 
> ...

 

Mixtura mirabilis.  You should not start dhcpcd as a service when netifrc ( net.enp4s0 ) is in use.  Use either this setup or standard from Gentoo handbook.

----------

## Ant P.

It should be /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, not /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## michi-monster

OK thank you. Now I am already a step further. It was temporarily assigned an IP for the WLAN. Unfortunately, I still get no connection. In the #dmesg there is an error of the firmware.

```

A part of #dmesg:

[    5.118646] Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v3.7.1 (April 27, 2011)

[    5.136825] tulip: Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.15-NAPI (Feb 27, 2007)

[    5.142062] ixgbe: Intel(R) 10 Gigabit PCI Express Network Driver - version 4.4.0-k

[    5.142108] ixgbe: Copyright (c) 1999-2016 Intel Corporation.

[    5.144612] ixgb: Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver - version 1.0.135-k2-NAPI

[    5.144658] ixgb: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    5.148434] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    5.826007] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.266362] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

[    9.266364] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Using register 0x2e for SMBus port selection

[    9.266470] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Auxiliary SMBus Host Controller at 0xb20

[    9.275319] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    9.275350] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness

[    9.275432] ACPI Error: [AFN7] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20160831/psargs-359)

[    9.275437] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.VGA.LCD._BCM] (Node ffff880312430aa0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20160831/psparse-543)

[    9.275442] ACPI Error: Evaluating _BCM failed (20160831/video-354)

[    9.275500] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

[    9.283387] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    9.357329] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:01.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[    9.366948] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/sound/card0/input10

[    9.389511] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input11

[    9.389623] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
```

```

sysvorOrt michi # wpa_cli

wpa_cli v2.6

Copyright (c) 2004-2016, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Selected interface 'wlp2s0'

Interactive mode

> scan

OK

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 reason=4 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Associated with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=DE

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 completed [id=0 id_str=]

> scan_results

bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid

f4:06:8d:99:be:f4   2437   -88   [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]   devolo-f4068d99bef4

c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1   2412   -64   [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]   SysNummer800

24:65:11:94:c9:92   2412   -88   [WPA-PSK-TKIP][WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]   TNGBOX1051933

90:5c:44:08:2b:fe   2412   -90   [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]   KabelBox-B6B0

> add_network

1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 reason=4 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2462 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2462 MHz)

<3>Associated with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=DE

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 completed [id=0 id_str=]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 reason=4 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2437 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2437 MHz)

<3>Associated with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=DE

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 completed [id=0 id_str=]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 reason=4 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Associated with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=DE

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 completed [id=0 id_str=]

> CTRL-EVENT-Scan-results

Unknown command 'CTRL-EVENT-Scan-results'

> CTRL-EVENT-SCAN_RESULTS

Unknown command 'CTRL-EVENT-SCAN_RESULTS'

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 reason=4 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2437 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2437 MHz)

<3>Associated with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=DE

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 completed [id=0 id_str=]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 reason=4 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2462 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (SSID='SysNummer800' freq=2462 MHz)

<3>Associated with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=DE

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 completed [id=0 id_str=]

> quit

```

```

sysvorOrt michi # /etc/init.d/wlp2s0 restart

 * Bringing up interface wlp2s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp2s0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface 'DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp2s0 disabled_11b_rates=0

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wlp2s0 failed to start

[/code}

[code]#less /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf[/code]

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="SysNummer800"

        #psk="/etc/init.d/apache2start"

        psk=79eeb4639e68a5f33d9a467a1035b9fa9f1167731a8f68e4778b7d4876e53ecb

}
```

```

sysvorOrt michi # ifconfig

bond0: flags=5123<UP,BROADCAST,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether be:35:f0:36:1c:85  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp4s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 70:8b:cd:a4:7a:93  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 98  bytes 11162 (10.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 98  bytes 11162 (10.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.24  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:c6f8:ec85:faf3:ea19:1e3e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::7c4f:920d:7656:2fdb  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e4:be:ed:1f:7c:f9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 9557  bytes 6055985 (5.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 10315  bytes 1594992 (1.5 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Sorry - one information only ...
```

```
a part of dmesg now:

[ 3171.010429] rtlwifi:rtl_watchdog_wq_callback [rtlwifi]:<0-0> AP off, try to reconnect now

[ 3171.010497] wlp2s0: Connection to AP c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 lost

[ 3172.487798] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

[ 3172.507813] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3172.509997] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 3172.517492] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3172.521873] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[ 3172.522278] wlp2s0: associated

[ 3283.333879] rtlwifi:rtl_watchdog_wq_callback [rtlwifi]:<0-0> AP off, try to reconnect now

[ 3283.333896] wlp2s0: Connection to AP c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 lost

[ 3297.774942] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

[ 3297.795012] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3297.797328] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 3297.804656] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3297.813289] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[ 3297.814133] wlp2s0: associated

[ 3301.824381] wlp2s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (Reason: 2)

[ 3303.325234] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

[ 3303.345319] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3303.454986] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 2/3)

[ 3303.564986] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 3/3)

[ 3303.674984] wlp2s0: authentication with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 timed out

[ 3311.575766] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

[ 3311.595781] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3311.599962] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 3311.605439] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3311.627458] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[ 3311.627839] wlp2s0: associated

[ 3373.498943] rtlwifi:rtl_watchdog_wq_callback [rtlwifi]:<0-0> AP off, try to reconnect now

[ 3373.499021] wlp2s0: Connection to AP c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 lost

[ 3374.969315] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

[ 3374.989414] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3374.992585] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 3374.999025] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3375.003593] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[ 3375.003953] wlp2s0: associated

[ 3525.347419] rtlwifi:rtl_watchdog_wq_callback [rtlwifi]:<0-0> AP off, try to reconnect now

[ 3525.347433] wlp2s0: Connection to AP c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 lost

[ 3526.907921] wlp2s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1

[ 3526.927957] wlp2s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3526.930636] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 3526.937614] wlp2s0: associate with c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (try 1/3)

[ 3526.942258] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:95:8c:f1 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

```

[/code]

[code]

----------

## charles17

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sysvorOrt michi # /etc/init.d/wlp2s0 restart
> 
> ...

 For netifrc you should have removed wpa_supplicant from the runlevels.

You could boil down your dmesg output to the important part by using grep: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#dmesg

----------

## michi-monster

I dont understand. I cant find a wpa in a runlevel. 

What can / shuld i do?

```
sysvorOrt michi # rc-update

              apache2 |      default                           

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

                devfs |                                 sysinit

               dhcpcd |      default                           

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

```

```
sysvorOrt michi # /etc/init.d/wlp2s0 restart

 * Bringing up interface wlp2s0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

need dbus

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant                                   [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp2s0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: wlp2s0 has started, but is inactive

```

```

sysvorOrt michi # dmesg | grep -i -E 'xx:xx.x|wlan|iwl|80211'

[    2.796401] usb 1-4: Product: FRITZ!WLAN AC 430

[   10.639465] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[   10.839463] rtl8192ce 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

```

----------

## charles17

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> I dont understand. I cant find a wpa in a runlevel. 

 

I was referring to your post 8070102, reading

```
sysvorOrt michi # rc-config list | grep 'wpa_supplicant\|dhcpcd\|net.'

  dhcpcd

  net-online

  net.enp4s0                default

  net.lo

  netmount

  wpa_supplicant            default

sysvorOrt michi # rc-update add dhcpcd

 * service dhcpcd added to runlevel default

sysvorOrt michi # 

```

It seems you already removed services net.enp4s0 and wpa_supplicant from the runlevels?

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> What can / shuld i do?
> 
> ```
> sysvorOrt michi # rc-update
> 
> ...

 Here you have dhcpcd in runlevel default.  Are you going to set up dhcpcd as your network manager?  

Then do not try anything with net.wlp2s0 as you did here:

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sysvorOrt michi # /etc/init.d/wlp2s0 restart
> 
> ...

 Your 'xx:xx.x' should read '02:00.0' and 'iwl' be replaced by 'rtlwifi', ok?

Correct set up of wpa_supplicant for usage with dhcpcd is here.

----------

## michi-monster

Many thanks. It works. I have checked the options. What was the hard error i dont know. But it is not important (at this time)  :Smile: 

----------

